# What's a safe rod size for middle Provo



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Normally I run my 5# most everywhere in Utah, but I've been away for a while. I moved to Portland Orygun 12 years ago and now moving back. I'll be in for a week at Thanksgiving and was gonna bring my 3# cause that's all I ever needed in Oregon. I have a Lampson 1 on it so it has a good drag system and not a line holder reel. I've bagged 18+ inch sea run cut throats on it and handled it fine. But I also only run a 5x tippet on it too.

I'm only bringing 1 rod with me and am bringing the 5# unless I can get away with a 3# on the middle Provo. 

Your input would be appreciated


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

No problem using the 3# on the provo...but I'd suggest the 5#. Better in case you run into some windy weather or end up mostly nymphing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The rod I got specifically to fish the Provo is 8 1/2 foot, 5w, moderate action. I love that rod. That was 20 years ago, and it is still my favorite small river rod. A couple years ago, I got a 9 ft, 5 weight fast action, and I'm starting to lean on that for more and more fishing. This past summer, all of my fishing was done on streams about the size of the Provo, maybe a little smaller, and that 8 1/2 foot 5 w moderate was fantastic. But if you like your 3w, go with that. My small stream rod for 20 years has been a little 7 1/2 foot 3 weight with a fast action. Lots of fish on that one too. On the Provo, I mend a lot more than on some other streams, and like the 8 1/2 better than the 7 1/2 for that. I like the 5w over the 3w on the Provo to have a little more power if the canyon winds are blowing. But really, you'll be fine with either.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats on the move & welcome. I moved from OR a few years ago and aside from the big blue & the salmon, sea run cuttie, halibut, tuna, sturgeon, & ling fishing I don't miss a whole lot else. 
Many guys and guides from what I've seen will run a 2 dropper setup with weight on the bottom... think bobber doggin' (OR coastal river drift set up go to on bait rod). If you run that type of setup or are looking to primarily nymph, a longer and probably longer faster rod might be an easier rig. 5x tippet will be adequate. 
That said I run either a 486 slower action or a 590 fast action when I'm not carrying my 13' Tenkara rod on the lower and mid Provo. 😆
Have a great time fishing over Turkey day.


Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also run a 5#

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Run a #3 in glass


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bring the 5# and fish somewhere other than the Provo. :loco:


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Okay, the XPS is coming along. I have an odd nack for catching in crowds so the middle below the dam is what I know but I'd be open to trying a new place with my boy for the first time. I just don't know.


----------

